# Alpine-11 months



## AlpineGSD (Jan 8, 2012)

This is my girl, Alpine. She is 11 months old in the pictures. She is not papered, but I would like to see what everybody has to say about her anyway. Please critique 

This is the first time I have ever 'stacked', so I know its not the greatest.


----------



## AlpineGSD (Jan 8, 2012)

Also, she is almost 65 lbs, and just over 25'' at the shoulder. Is that a little big for her age?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I was looking at the last picture (blue sky) and thought what a gorgeous shot that is , could make the cover of a calendar or poster -- nice . Then my eye got distracted by the "equipment" that was on the dog - collar and pinch. Does she need a pinch ? Then it is far too big and not fit properly . A correct position would acutally be above her flat collar . Where it is makes it useless.

good condition . If you can judge a book by its cover I would say she would be an interesting read -- she looks like a smart dog - there is a brightness to her expression . Looks clear and honest, no mixed signals . Bet you she is fun to train and be with.
Body nice . No exaggerations . Feet good . 
Colour paling -- would need stronger pigment - evidence is in her white toe nails . Feet good.
Her fault like so many others is that her front could be better . Needs to have a longer upper arm, the humerus . Here is what you are going to feel. Take your hand and place it at the highest point of her shoulder blade. Move your hand downward to where the next bone , the upper arm joins. Then feel from that point to her elbow. That should be the same length as the scapula, and the next part of the leg from elbow to wrist. 
I would rather have this than exaggerations .

--don't make her slimmer - she is in good condition , good weight . If she is 25 inches (how did you measure?) she is a large female - standard says 24 inches for females. 
she is compact in body , not long and drawn out like a school bus 
she is built for activity .

a beautiful very appealing littel doggy . looks lucky to me ! 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## AlpineGSD (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes, she does need a pinch, she walks fine for me, but pulls for others in the family, so she wears it when they walk her. I took that picture before I figured out where the collar should go, it is in the right place now.

She is very fun to train with. Very smart. I've trained her everything on my own, and it was not hard at all. She learned the basic sit, down, stay, come at 7 1/2 weeks. The other day I taught her to roll over and army crawl, which only took 1 day each.

She has always been a bit small, based off weight charts and height, but recently she has gotten pretty big. I measured her from the floor to the tip of the shoulder, is that correct? If so, she is 25''. 

Thank you for your critique!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

If she is 65 lb at 11 months, she is a good size, but she will probably fill out a bit as she matures. Nice looking dog, she has a bright expression. And I was going to say something about the pinch collar too--glad you have it in the right spot now, snug and just behind the ears.


----------



## AlpineGSD (Jan 8, 2012)

Here is another attempt at stacking, and a head pic.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

She has "bright points" - paler color on her cheeks, chest, and back of legs. I have heard some say this color pattern is related to the white gene, do you know if she has any whites in her background?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

High withers that could go into the back a bit more smoothly. Slightly flat croup that should be longer. Sufficient angulation front and rear. Good length of leg, good feet though I would like to see more bone. Nice dark eyes. I would like to see richer color, but she shows good dark pigment around her eyes, her lips and gums. The toenails do look like they could be darker.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

Great expression, awesome ear set, nice tight feet. Pretty and feminine head. Pigment and forequarter could be better. Nice girl though...very old school type of look to her.


----------



## AlpineGSD (Jan 8, 2012)

Freestep said:


> She has "bright points" - paler color on her cheeks, chest, and back of legs. I have heard some say this color pattern is related to the white gene, do you know if she has any whites in her background?


Unfortunately, I don't know if she has any white dogs in her background. I only know that both parents were traditional saddle backs, like her.

She is not papered, so I don't know much about her relatives or bloodlines. Would you say she looks more like a show line, or working line shepherd?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

She looks closer to American lines, as far as I can tell. Doesn't really look like a working line.


----------

